# COLOMBIA cities & towns



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Wellcome! This is one place, to show a little bit. how look´s Colombia now. 


Cartagena de Indias (Cartagena of Indies or Cartagena of West Indies, in Spanish), is a city on the northern coast of Colombia and capital of Bolívar Department. The metropolitan area has a population of 1,240,000, and the city proper 1,090,000 (2005 census). It is the fifth largest urban area in Colombia.

Today the city is a centre of economic activity in the Caribbean region and a popular tourist destination.

Cartagena's colonial walled city and fortress were designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1984.





the ciy is simply magic, whit the modern and the old living together..

   
  




walking in the past...







to the future









Islas del rosario

The park has an extension of 120.000 ha, from the line of the highest tide to the beryl of the 50 meters of depth, it extends from the underwater platform and the coral reefs west from the Island of Baru, the reefs of the archipelagos of Nuestra Señora del Rosario and San Bernardo and the underwater platform in between, as well as the Tesoro, Rosario, Mucura and Maravilla islands.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice thread with amazing photos from Colombian towns & cities; i love Cartagena's night photo:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

very nice and colorful


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

Spectacular these photos of cartagena


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Medellín, officially the Municipio de Medellín (Spanish) or Municipality of Medellín, is the second largest city in Colombia. It is in the Aburrá Valley, one of the more northerly of the Andes in South America. It has a population of 2.4 million.[2][3] With its surrounding area, the metropolitan area of Medellín (Area Metropolitana de Medellín) it is the second largest city in Colombia in terms of population, with more than 3.2 million people, and ranks in population as the 95th of the world's largest urban agglomerations.
















 



















 

  
 
 
 
 

tomorrow another place!!...


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

this city is very beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Medellin its Medellin, very nice city... thanks for the photos @vagamundo


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

today let´s have a look in some typical towns..

Barichara







Salamina








the farmers use to transport an to carry the products from the land, to the small towns in this kind of buses called chivas..



Mompox








Salento









Chiquinquira






Villa de leyva








Santa fe de antioquia











there are thousands more to see, but we have time!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow come a surprise!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Breathtakingly beautiful Pix


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Manizales, is described as having "abrupt topography"; it is built in a mountain region with a number of ridgelines and steep slopes. Combined with the seismic instability of the area, this has required architectural adaptations and public works to make the city safer. Even though Manizales has a very difficult topography, there are a lot of coffee plantations in these fertile lands. The city is located in the north of the Colombian Coffee-Growers Axis ("Eje Cafetero"), near the volcano Nevado del Ruiz, at an altitude of about 2153 meters.


 





   
 
 
 
 
 


















half hour driven up from de city, we can reach 5500 mts high. we have snow hole the year, half hour down there is always summer 25 -30 degrees..



  
 
 
 


enjoy it.. until tomorrow!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow come some indian places!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice towns once again @vagamundo including this town 


vagamundo. said:


> Salamina


abd btw: we have also town with the name "Salamina" not far away from Athens


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

the koguis are people that live in the sierra nevada de santa marta in front of the caribean coast





sierra nevada de santa marta



lost city. ancien kogui capital


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

History
The Kogui are descendants of the Tairona culture, which flourished at the time of the Spanish conquest, and have been living in isolation for generations.

Their mythology teaches that they are "Elder Brothers" of humanity, living in the "Center of the World" (the Sierra Nevada of Santa Marta). Those not living in the Center of the World (generally people from the west) are called "Younger Brothers." Their mythology suggests that these Younger Brothers were sent away from the center of the world long ago. In response to infringements on their homeland by westerners, a legend arose claiming the Younger Brothers had now found their way back, and were reaping their destruction on the land.

[edit] Spiritual beliefs
The Kogui base their lifestyles on their belief in "The Great Mother," their creator figure, whom they believe is the force behind nature, providing guidance. The Kogui’s understand the Earth to be a living being, and see the colonizers' mining, building, pollution and other activities damaging the Great Mother.

From birth the Kogui’s attune their priests, called Mamos, to the mystic world called Aluna. It is in this "spirit-realm" that the Mamos operate to help the Great Mother sustain the Earth. Through deep meditation and symbolic offerings, the Mamos believe they support the balance of harmony and creativity in the world. It is also in this realm that the essence of agriculture is nurtured: seeds are blessed in Aluna before being planted, to ensure they grow successfully.

[edit] Modern Kogui
The Kogui people live largely in peace amongst themselves and their environment. They use slash-and-burn farming methods; each family tends farms at varying altitudes of the Sierra, producing different crops to satisfy the range of their needs. Their community is closely knit around the Mamos, while the rest of the community works under direction of the Mamos.

In 1990, having seen evidence on their mountain to suggest extensive worldwide ecological damage, the Kogi’s sent a message to the world via a Lampeter University archaeologist, filmed in partnership with the BBC. The Kogis gave a warning to the "Younger Brothers":

“ ...the world doesn’t have to end; it could go on, but unless we stop violating the earth and nature, depleting The Great Mother of her material energy, her organs, her vitality; unless people stop working against the Great Mother, the world will not last ”

by wikipedia


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Medellin is amazing.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

obrigado, a cidade tua tambein e belleza pura, mais a gente y as prayas da isla!


----------



## AllSP (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to go to Colombia!!! It's looks like a nice place to visit and enjoy a good holidays.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Santa Marta is a city and municipality located in northern Colombia by the Caribbean sea and the Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta mountains, capital of the Magdalena Department. The city is an important maritime port and hub for tourism, history and culture. It was founded on July 29, 1525 by Spanish conqueror Rodrigo de Bastidas, who named the city after the Catholic day for Saint Martha, which in Spain was celebrated with festivities. However many historians argue that he named it after the Spanish city of Santa Marta de Astorgas, which he had also visited. It was one of the first cities to be founded in Colombia. The first one was Santa María la Antigua del Darién.

El Libertador Simón Bolívar died at a ranch named Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino on the outskirts of Santa Marta on December 17, 1830.

















tayrona national park, close to santa marta.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Santa Fe de Bogotá – is the capital city of Colombia, as well as the most populous city in the country, with 6,776,009 inhabitants (2005). Bogotá and its metropolitan area, which includes municipalities such as Chía, Cota, Soacha, Cajicá and La Calera, had an estimated population of 8,244,980. In terms of land area, Bogotá is also the largest in Colombia, and its altitude (2,640 metres) makes it the third-highest major city in the world, after La Paz and Quito. With its many universities and libraries, Bogotá has become known as "The Athens of South America".


La candelaria, the old city


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Santa Fe de Bogotá – is the capital city of Colombia, as well as the most populous city in the country, with 6,776,009 inhabitants (2005). Bogotá and its metropolitan area, which includes municipalities such as Chía, Cota, Soacha, Cajicá and La Calera, had an estimated population of 8,244,980. In terms of land area, Bogotá is also the largest in Colombia, and its altitude (2,640 metres) makes it the third-highest major city in the world, after La Paz and Quito. With its many universities and libraries, Bogotá has become known as "The Athens of South America:




  
  http://img2.imageshack.us/i/1419124866e5b3dd597c.jpg/


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow a little bit more from this city....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos..:drool: Colombia is simply amazing!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

mercy mademoiselle! ... and you are wellcome in anytime people there is allways really friendly..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

some pics arount bogota..

      [URL=http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3749457152f8be0e4865.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

A paradise for photographers! Great landscapes shots!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

well tomorrow we gonna go to cali!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

heaven's branch!


----------



## PTY-VDLL (Oct 10, 2007)

quiero ver barranquilla tambien.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the official name of Bogota city: _Santa Fe de Bogotá_ or just _Bogotá_?


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

hello christos! well the oficial name, is santa fe de bogota, but is to long and the people just say bogota, normally most of all cities in colombia have a long names.. like santiago de cali. cheers!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Santiago de Cali, simply referred to as Cali, is a city in western Colombia and the capital of the Valle del Cauca Department. With a population of 2,068,386, Cali is the third largest city in the country. It has one of the fastest growing economies and infrastructure in the country because of its geographical location. The city was founded on July 25, 1536 by the Spanish conquistador Sebastián de Belalcázar...

the heaven's branch!


 
               

and a little bit landscapes arount cali..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tell me one thing Vagamundo: I saw a river on one of the pictures above. Are colombian citie's rivers open sky sewages, like Brazilian citie's rivers, or are they what they are meant to be, just beautiful and clean rivers?


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

hello pegasus, i went in brasil, and the big surprise was the people and cities look´s the same, i think is not in suramerica another place so similar as our countries, our rivers normaly haven´t clear water , because it take the colour of the soil, of course there is also some, where the bottom is stone and look´s clear, saudos!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

By looking the pictures of Cali I see a tremendous resemblance with Belo Horizonte. But what I meant is are that river in Cali polluted as the Arruda river in Belo Horizonte or Tietê in São Paulo, for example?


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

well yes, maybe not to much garbage but substances from fabrics, but now in all the big cities they made a proyects to recoverl the rivers and there is new rules to protect the enviroment, but still lot to do...


----------



## pablobien! (Mar 30, 2009)

hI EVERY EBODY, the river Cali is pollouted, but not as much as other rivers, so yuo can find some fishes and birhts and it doesnt steak!!!!
The bronw color is because of the color of earth.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah why not, we can go tomorrow to the caribe, let´s go to barranquilla!


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

this city is the gold door


----------



## pablotandrestorres (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ that´s one way to go to Leticia. Another way
to go is by yacht, from Caquetá or Putumayo.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Armenia is the capital of Quindío, a department in Colombia. The city is located 290 kilometers west of Bogotá. Armenia is a mid-size city located between Bogotá, Medellín and Cali, the 3 largest Colombian cities. Its average temperature is between 18 °C- 22 °C. It's one of the three that forms the Colombian Coffee-Growers Axis. Perhaps one of the most attractive areas in Colombia.

























the jeep willis is a classic in the andes coffee zone, the people use it almos to transport and carry all possible things from the little towns up in the mountains to the city, also used to trasport people, and every year in armenia is the national competition of jeepao

  
 
  
 

coffee national park near armenia


----------



## pablotandrestorres (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ Muy bonitas fotos de Armenia.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Armenia town (or city? ) looks really very nice


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Armenia town (or city? ) looks really very nice


armenia is a mid-size city whit a population about 324,588 people..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

vagamundo. said:


>


Beautiful photos, vagamundo:cheers: Is this ^^ a public park? Stunning setting! Looks like a great place to relax for a few hours...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Si un parc dans le centre de la ville, avec certaines sources d'eau et d'une spéciale de prendre un bon alors que le reste, Lac salutations petit est belle dame


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Pasto, officially San Juan de Pasto, is the capital of the department of Nariño, located in southwest Colombia. The city is located in the "Atriz Valley", on the Andes cordillera, at the foot of the Galeras volcano, at an altitude of 8,290 feet (2,527 m) above sea level. The city has a population of approximately 400,000 inhabitants.











































near pasto las lajas church, and the azufral volcano.

 

airport







cocha lake


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

pasto is very nice but i don't like the cold!!


----------



## wedbar (Oct 2, 2009)

FOTOS ESPECTACULARES, VAGAMUNDO, SALUDOS DESDE DUITAMA BOYACA


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Really nice thread, it really captures the essence of Colombia!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, so far this thread its really great; keep up the good work


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

a little piece of africa in colombia

Quibdó is the capital city of Chocó Department, in western Colombia. The municipality of Quibdó has an area of 3,337.5 km² and a population of 100,000 mainly consisting of Afro Colombians and zambo colombians


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

edit


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Riohacha, Rio Hacha or Rio de la Hacha (English: River of the Axe - Wayuu: Süchiimma), is a city and municipality in the northern Caribbean Region of Colombia by the mouth of the Ranchería River and the Caribbean sea, capital city of the Department of La Guajira. Founded by Conqueror Nikolaus Federmann in 1535, Riohacha was named after a local legend "The legend of the Axe". The area is mostly desertic and inhabited by Amerindians, predominantly by members of the Wayuu ethnic group. During colonial times Riohacha was a very important port due to findings of vast amounts of pearls. In recent years the city became one of Colombia's medium importance maritime commercial ports as well as a multicultural center for the Department. It is mentioned several times in the novel One Hundred Years of Solitude, and seven times in the novel Chronicle of a Death Foretold, both written by Gabriel García Márquez.




<a href="http://img196.imageshack.us/my.php?image=419558462b9df6f8058.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2450/419558462b9df6f8058.jpg" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" border="0"/></a>





























some guayu indians and landscapes near rioacha


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow we can go again to the big cities!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

bogota


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Cúcuta. is a Colombian city, capital of the North Santander Department and located in the northeast of the country. Due to its proximity to the Colombian-Venezuelan border, Cúcuta is an important commercial center. The city has the constitutional category of Special District, conforms one of the most active international border in South America and it's connected by roads with Bogota, Caracas and Cartagena. Its air terminal, the Camilo Daza International Airport is one of the most traveled the country.




















































thank you, Juank Cucuta 4 all this good pictures


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

next! monteria.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

vagamundo. said:


> hello pegasus, i went in brasil, and the big surprise was the people and cities look´s the same, i think is not in suramerica another place so similar as our countries, our rivers normaly haven´t clear water , because it take the colour of the soil, of course there is also some, where the bottom is stone and look´s clear, saudos!!


Usted tiene razón cuando dices que nuestras ciudades son parecidas pero hay una diferencias muy interesante: Noto que la ciudades colombianas tienen uns tonos rojos, naranja... ( los edificios son construidos con materiales rojos...). Muy interesante. Perdón por mi Portuñol:lol:


----------



## J/K 05 (Jul 10, 2009)

Los edificios son construidos la mayoria en ladrilo, de hay el color...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Montería is a municipality and city located in Northern Colombia, capital of the Department of Cordoba. The city is located 50 KM (30 Miles) away from the Caribbean Sea, by the Sinú River. The city and region are famous for their distinct cultural heritages, which include a blend of indigenous Zenú Indians, African descendants, colonial Spanish descendants, and most recently, Arab immigrants. The city is home to the Sombrero Vueltiao, a national symbol; and is the home of Porro folklore music. The city has an inland seaport connected to the Caribbean Sea by the Sinú River.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow neiva! in the meadle of the country.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Neiva is the Capital of the Huila Department. It is located in the Valley of the Magdalena River in south central Colombia with a population of about 378,857 people. Is one of the most important cities in the Southern Colombia, mainly because of its strategical geographical location.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful colombian towns and cities so far for once again; photos from Cali city are allready posted? If not, i would like to see (in the future) that city


----------



## Joenkike (Jul 8, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

Colombia is one of my favorite places in South America and I particularly love Cartagena. Colombian people are really nice too!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful colombian towns and cities so far for once again; photos from Cali city are allready posted? If not, i would like to see (in the future) that city.



thanks christos! well, cali is allready there, you can find it in the number 2 but the city gonna come again whit new pics anyway!

but tomorrow is the turn to bring some from: ibague


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you for this thread Vagabundo,Colombian is an amazing country!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Ibagué is the capital of the department of Tolima in Colombia. It is situated 1,285 m (4,216 ft) above sea level, on the eastern slopes of the Cordillera Central between the Chipalo and Combeima rivers, tributaries of the Coello River. It is on the road from Bogotá to Cali near the high mountain pass known as "La Línea" ("The Line") which connects the interandean valleys of Magdalena and Cauca rivers; as a result, the city has become an important commercial center and road transport hub. The fertile surrounding countryside produces coffee, cacao, tobacco, sugarcane, and rice. Ibagué is widely regarded as the "Musical City of Colombia" due to its long tradition in offering advanced musical education and its rich schedule of musical events during the year.





















































































close to ibague, just driving a car not longer can choice summer or winter!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That town in those last photos, is looking very nice


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Nueva venecia is a small village builded by palafitos over a sweet water lagoon near the caribbeean coast.






























santa cruz del islote


----------



## pablotandrestorres (Jul 27, 2009)

Vagamundo, usted podría decirnos cuál es el
orden para mostrar las ciudades?, si nos regala
la lista con el orden cronológico. Pues me gustaría
mucho mostrar Florencia-Caquetá, mi municipio.

Éxitos, y qué buen thread!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

people want to see some buildings! so tomorrow, i will show some good one´s, from diferent cities..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

These are some of the buildings more representative of Colombian cities.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

next, a small town called guatape!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Most of those buildings are really very nice


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Guatape is a town and municipality in Antioquia Department, Colombia. Part of the subregion of Eastern Antioquia. Guatape is located in the outskirts of Medellín, bordering a reservoir created by the Colombian government for a hydro-electric dam, built in the late 1960s. This quaint town is the gathering place for "Las Vegas", or the small farms of the area. It is also a growing area of recreation for citizens of Medellín, and aims to be a tourist destination for foreign travellers.

The "Guatape Rock" (Peñón de Guatapé) that borders the lake is a rock formation, that formed along the Antioquia Rock Base (batolito de antioquia), 70 million years ago. With 2/3 of its height below ground, the exposed vertical face is over 200 meters high and visible from throughout the surrounding countryside. Visitors can scale the rock via a staircase built into one side, a path that includes more than 644 steps to the top. On the flat top of the rock, a restaurant offers outdoor tables overlooking vistas that stretch to the horizon in every direction. Above the restaurants are two gift shops, and an open-air viewing area to see the spectacular scenery.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The area around Guatape town is looking realy very nice. The landscape, the lakes around the town, all that scenery (trees, mountains) are great


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> The area around Guatape town is looking realy very nice. The landscape, the lakes around the town, all that scenery (trees, mountains) are great


yeah christos, it is a magic place! and close to madellin by excelent road, thrug beautiful landscapes..

i´ll hacept suggestion 2 show torrow?...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Duitama. is a city and municipality in the Boyacá department, part of the Tundama Province, a subregion of Boyaca, Colombia. It is located some 170 kilometres northeast of Bogotá, the capital city of Colombia and 55 kilometres northest of Tunja, the capital city of Boyaca. Duitama has existed since pre-Columbian times. According to the local oral tradition, the city was founded by the Muisca Chief Tundama. The city has a population of about 120,000 people. The elevation of the city is around 2,500 m above sea level and the average temperature is 18°C (65°F). Duitama is known as "the pearl of Boyacá".















































landscapes from boyaca..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow com valledupar..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Valledupar is a city and municipality in northeastern Colombia, capital of the Department of Cesar. Lies between the mountains of Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta and the Serrania del Perija to the margin of the Guatapurí River and Cesar River.
Valledupar. is an important agricultural, cattle raising and agroindustrial center for the region between the Departments of Cesar and southern municipalities of La Guajira, formerly known as the Province of Padilla. Valledupar is notoriously known for being the cradle of vallenato music, representative of the Colombian culture. The city hosts the Vallenato Legend Festival.






























guatapuri river







sierra nevada and the valley


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like the architectural style of that town; those old buildings, houses in the center of that town are great


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Colombia is a marvelous country :cheers:

Can you post pictures of Buenaventura? I think that this is your only major city on the Pacific coast. Why is that, because of the jungle between the Pacific and the Andes?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice cities!


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Colombia is a marvelous country :cheers:
> 
> Can you post pictures of Buenaventura? I think that this is your only major city on the Pacific coast. Why is that, because of the jungle between the Pacific and the Andes?


 the major city on the pacific coast is Cali as a matter of fact is the third most important city in Colombia after Bogota and Medellin, buenaventura is located in the same province where cali is,call it valle del cauca.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, but Cali isn't on the coast. What I meant is the major city directly on the coast.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

you was absolut clear vulgaria. when the espanish people came at the first time, they come inside colombia by the caribeean side. and then they start to build the country slowly, the choiced the mountains because there was allways a perfect temperature for them, and all the time the trade was whit europe and america, and for that they never had a really interest to develop a pacific gate. also because there is alot of mountains rivers and jungle in between. it was at the beguin of the last century when the goberment agree to build gate to reach the pacific by road. and this is buenaventura now. the place is amazing, all nature and green, but the city is chaotic and not really beautiful. but it slowly is changing, now the goberment made a new big road . and the harbour become the most important for our economy in the next years. give me some days, i will find some pictures to show you. get a big hug...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Buenaventura is a port city and municipality located in the department of Valle del Cauca, Colombia. Buenaventura is the main port of Colombia in the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice town  the most beautiful is the landscapes around the city, like in the below photo:


>


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

what is incredible, is that colombia have 1300 kilometers of coast in the pacific ocean, and we have no cities there, just buenaventura, and it is small. the good part is that all those 1300 kilometer of see, mountains, rivers, and jungle are almos virgin..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Malpelo Island. is an island located 235 miles (378 km) from Colombia's Pacific coast, and approximately 225 miles (362 km) from Panama's coast. It has a land area of 0.35 square kilometres (86 acres). It is uninhabited except for a small military post manned by the Colombian Army, which was established in 1986. Visitors need a written permit from the Colombian Ministry of Ecology. The island is part of Cauca Department.

The island consists of a sheer and barren rock with three high peaks, the highest being Cerro de la Mona with a height of 300 metres (980 ft). The island is surrounded by a number of offshore rocks. Off the northeast corner are the Tres Mosqueteros. Off the southwest corner are Salomon, Saul, La Gringa, and Escuba. Malpelo Nature Reserve, a plant and wildlife sanctuary, is defined as a circular area of radius 9.656 kilometres (6.000 mi) centered at 03°58′30″N 81°34′48″W / 3.975°N 81.58°W / 3.975; -81.58.

Malpelo is home of a unique shark population; swarms of 500 hammerhead sharks and hundreds of silky sharks are frequently seen by diving expeditions, making it a very popular sharkdiving location. Malpelo is one of the few places where the Smalltooth sand tiger has been seen alive, in the dive site "El bajo del Monstruo" it is frequently seen.

Malpelo has been interpreted as a portion of oceanic crust, probably a local manifestation of a "hot spot". It is composed mainly of pillow lavas, volcanic breccias, and Tertiary basaltic dikes. At first glance, the island seems to be barren rock, devoid of all vegetation. But deposits of bird guano have helped colonies of algae, lichens, mosses and some shrubs and ferns establish, all of which glean nutrients from the guano.

On July 12, 2006, Malpelo was declared by UNESCO as a natural World Heritage Site. A Colombian foundation is trying to preserve the biodiversity of the site.


----------



## ColomboMexicano100% (Jun 2, 2009)

Malpelo :drool:
It's one place tht i've to visit. Diving in this place is Awesome!
Great Job Vagamundo.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Barranquilla..





Bogota..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for updating with those towns and cities photos; and btw Barranquilla looking very nice


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

panoramica of cartagena...



use scroll..


----------



## Homero6 (Jan 5, 2009)

Vagamundo we have too Tumaco with 180000 habitants at de Pacific Coast


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome panorama of Cartagena, vagamundo.


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

*Quindio

salento *









^^








^^








^^








^^


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

wow chala thanks alot for the pics from salento! it is a nice place, and this palms are the higest in the world about 80 meters and only grow up over 3000 thousand meters..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This photo of salento is really amazing:


>


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

today some views of diferent towns..



barichara



villa de leyva



salamina



santa fe de antioquia



nueva venecia



mompox



chiquinquira



salento



guatape



nabusinake


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

panoramica de bucaramanga..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

vagamundo. said:


> guatape


^^ Absolutely beautiful. All these small Colombian towns are just so charming..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

near salento



guatape



san gil



guatape streets



salento 



barichara



santa fe de antioquia



salamina


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

if someone want to see some place in colombia in especial. just tell it, we will working on it


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

amazing place and it's still natural !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

vagamundo. said:


> nabusinake


Those small towns, villages like that are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

yes christos, nabusinake is the capital from the koguis people in sierra nevada de santa marta, the most high independent mountain in the world. almos 6000 meters in front of the caribean sea.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

happy new year for everybody!!!


----------



## Minscco (Jan 11, 2009)

Gracias por las fotos vagamundo, están increibles, falta poner fotos de la ciudad blanca Popayan q son espectaculares!!! Great work, love barichara I wanna go there!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are also great :cheers: Happy New Year kay:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

today i will show a little bit of our nature wonders arount the country....



caribe





guatape lake



eastern plains





ruiz peak



guaviare



coffee plantation



oasis in guagira..





andes



near santa marta caribe..



waterfall andes



jhony cay san andres island..



andes



san bernardo del viento island group..



tequendama waterfall..andes



cauca valley.



plains near bogota andes



cristal river..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

tomorrow... medellin!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting... really. I will wait for those photos


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Medellin ( brickland ) the red color come from the bricks used in many buldings


































medellin is a city to enjoy! there is to many things to discover , to see, to feel, to do!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

coming soon ! Manizales...


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

*Tunja Image (Boyaca´s Capital)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really, very nice photos from Medellin, vagamundo.


----------



## ColomboMexicano100% (Jun 2, 2009)

vagamundo. said:


> andes


this is Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta
___
Beautyful pics vagamundo.
Thanx--


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love it!! Regards.*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

hoy quiero pedir, un poco de colaboracion. a todos los que nos gusta esta pagina y queremos mostrar lo bello de nuestra tierra, esta pagina no es mia, es nuestra. por que todos sentimos el mismo horgullo por nuesto pais y creo que todos queremos mostrar lo bueno de una tierra estigmatizada por lo malo.. solo les propongo ser embajadores de nuestro pais hutilizando este thread....descubir al mundo tanta belleza oculta.. no importa si no ponemos la informacion en ingles ya se traducira.. saludos a todos!!


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

*BEATIFUL HISTORY of TUNJA City*

TUNJA D.H.C.

*Tunja is on the main highway heading north from Bogotá (135 kilometers/81 miles) to Santa Marta on the Atlantic coast (three toll booths en route Bogotá-Tunja) and situated on a high-altitude plateau surrounded by mountains. It is the capital of Boyacá Department, whish in the Muisca language means "Land of Blankets" or "Royal Mantle." Some Colombians may tell you there's nothing to see in Tunja, but you'd be surprised. The city has preserved its colonial past and as what many purport to be the only surviving founder's house in all Colombia (some say all of Latina America), the Casa del Fundador Gonzalo Suárez Rendón. Many of the Catholic temples share a gold-leaf-on-red motif, most stunningly displayed in the Iglesia de Santo Domingo. Santa Bárbara church houses works embroidered by Juana la Loca, the "mad" mother of Spanish emperor Carlos V. A few fragments of the Muisca indigenous culture remain. The most important part of Tunjano history, however, is the Wars of Independence; 15 kilometers (8 miles) south is where the monumental Batalla de Boyacá was fought, after which the Viceroy of Nueva Granada knew the end of Spanish domination was at hand.

TUNJA OVERVIEW










Tunja is on the main highway heading north from Bogotá (135 kilometers/81 miles) to Santa Marta on the Atlantic coast (three toll booths en route Bogotá-Tunja) and situated on a high-altitude plateau surrounded by mountains. It is the capital of Boyacá Department, whish in the Muisca language means "Land of Blankets" or "Royal Mantle." Some Colombians may tell you there's nothing to see in Tunja, but you'd be surprised. The city has preserved its colonial past and as what many purport to be the only surviving founder's house in all Colombia (some say all of Latina America), the Casa del Fundador Gonzalo Suárez Rendón. Many of the Catholic temples share a gold-leaf-on-red motif, most stunningly displayed in the Iglesia de Santo Domingo. Santa Bárbara church houses works embroidered by Juana la Loca, the "mad" mother of Spanish emperor Carlos V. A few fragments of the Muisca indigenous culture remain. The most important part of Tunjano history, however, is the Wars of Independence; 15 kilometers (8 miles) south is where the monumental Batalla de Boyacá was fought, after which the Viceroy of Nueva Granada knew the end of Spanish domination was at hand.

- Tunja Things to See and Do 










Little remains of the Muisca culture in Tunja, despite having been the capital of its domain: the Cojines del Zaque and the Pozo de Hunzahúa. The colonial era is still much evidenced, and the city preserves one of the last Spanish founder homes yet extant in Latin America, the Casa del Fundador Gonzalo Suárez Rendón, as well as other impressive mansions, many of which are now museums. Other colonial buildings can be visited, including the Casa de la Familia Niño y Capitán Martín de Rojas, now the Boyacá tourism office and the Paredón de los Mártires in Parque de la República, which still evidences the bullet holes of independence patriots executed. South of the city is the massive monument complex commemorating the Battle of Boyacá. For movie buffs, Tunja has three cinemas. If you are in the mood to shoot 18 holes, several golf courses are in the area. Sports fans can also check out bullfighting and soccer matches, depending on the season.

- Tunja Top Hotels 










Good, inexpensive lodging is difficult to find in Tunja. The cheapest hostels are near the bus terminal—an area that is said to be unsafe and to have a lot of prostitution and drugs. Better hotels are found in the center of the city, a steep, up-hill climb, though expect to pay a few dollars more. At present, several of the more expensive inns are under renovation or have recently been fixed-up.

- Tunja Top Restaurants










Tunja has two mercados, on either extreme of the city; market days at the southern one are Thursday and Friday, and at the northern one Saturday and Sunday. Several supermarkets are located on Carrera 10, between Calles 18 and 19, e.g. Ley (Monday-Saturday 9 a.m.-9 p.m., Sunday and holidays 9:30 a.m.-7 p.m.). The average price of an almuerzo or a comida corriente is $1.85. Tunja has several scores of pastry shops baking all sorts of delights, as well as pan integral, multi-grain and 

- Tunja Top Tours 










Perhaps because of its proximity to the nation's capital to attractions popular amongst Colombians, Tunja has more tour operators than other small cities. A tremendous pride in the riches of Boyacá Department is another impetus to the recent growth of this industry. Besides the obligatory tours to Villa de Leyva and Paipa, a number of circuits to villages and natural sites are being promoted. You can also arrange a trip to Parque Nacional Natural El Cocuy from Tunja. The majority of guides *










:righton::drool:

http://www.vivatravelguides.com/south-america/colombia/eastern-colombia/tunja



























Algunas joyas arquitectonicas, culturales, religiosas, civiles, al igual que imagenes, pinturas y fotografias de la capital de boyacá, patrimonio por el que fué declarada DISTRITO HISTÓRICO Y CULTURAL de Colombia.

Actualmente se van visto avances de todo tipo en la ciudad, y es interesante que se ha reactivado el sector turismo de la misma, pero falta mucho por conocer, incluso para los habitantes de la ciudad y del Departamento.










La historia no solo recorre las calles del centro histórico, hay puntos distantes donde los museos, universidades, monumentos e iglesias recogen tradiciones de diferentes épocas de la historia de la ciudad.

Visitar a Tunja es como hacer un viaje en el tiempo, para admirar, en un solo lugar, la más espectacular colección del legado artístico y cultural del corazón de Colombia.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

wow rojas pinilla! great job nice pictures and good info.. thanks alot.. there is some more pictures from tunja











hey guys! by the way.. i will invite all of you to build togethers this page.. whit the beauty of our amazing country!


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

NO OLVIDEN VISITAR ESTE LINK

http://www.tunja.gov.co/?idcategoria=7343


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonita ciudad.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos from those Colombian places as well


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

*Another video of the colonial city of TUNJA*

*Tunja, center of the Colombian history





When you come to discover his secrets?*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

muy bueno el video, ahonda un poco mas lo que las fotografias muestran...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice video of Tunja town above


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Medellin...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Medellin's video is really rocks :cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Medellin's video is really rocks :cheers:


yes, i use to write, that i picture say more than a thousand words. but some times a video can tell much more..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

a little bit of the caribbean pearl..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Colombia the only risk is wanted to stay!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

the coffee triangle in the andes mountains..


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great photos above:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the new videos are also very nice


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

by this video we can really apreciate how all just change when we move around colombia, landscapes, cities, people, music, wheather and food.... enjoy it!!


----------



## Juanpisni (Nov 3, 2007)

*THANKS*

Vagamundo is a great job what you have done.
I have seen some of the best pics ever in this thread.
Thanks


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Juanpisni said:


> Vagamundo is a great job what you have done.
> I have seen some of the best pics ever in this thread.
> Thanks


thanks! juanpisni, it is a placer.

Bucaramanga.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Bucaramanga is really very nice, vagamundo


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Barranquilla


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

pretty awesome pictures. keep'em coming!!!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Ráquira, literally "City of Pots" in the Chibcha language, is a municipality and town in Boyacá Department, Colombia, part of the subregion of the Ricaurte Province. It is famous in Colombia for its colony of artisans, who produce traditional northern Andean pottery & hand-woven goods. The Sunday market is an especially popular time to visit..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those colorful buildings in that town


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah there is colors in eveywhere!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Santa marta..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Pereira. in the meadle of the colombian andes.


----------



## caneo (Sep 1, 2009)

hey Vagamundo thanks for those nice pics. I love all of them


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, everything looks so lush and green. Just beautiful landscapes and scenery. I love the colours they paint those buildings in those small towns, they're just so pretty, everything seems to fit together so well.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, everything looks so lush and green. Just beautiful landscapes and scenery. I love the colours they paint those buildings in those small towns, they're just so pretty, everything seems to fit together so well.




Merci paris, for your comments! is a placer to me. to show a little bit of this part of our wondefull word.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those new photos are indeed amazing, very nice vagamundo


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

i love it.. very colorful pictures. :happy: keep'em coming vagamundo


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice pictures, beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

vagamundo. said:


> Santa marta..


And of course very nice sunset in Santa Marta


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

A day trip to bogota by train...







































it was all folk!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

vagamundo. said:


> Merci paris, for your comments! is a placer to me. to show a little bit of this part of our wondefull word.


Welcome, vagamundo  

All of these beautiful pics are very much appreciated. They're wonderful. :cheers:


----------



## Cobra 33 (Jan 24, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES INDEED!!!!!!! Thank you Vagamundo for the wonderful ride around such a beautiful country!!! I just loved Colombia, so friendly, so varied, so vast, so colorful, so green!! Snow, desert, mountains, small towns, modern cities, jungle, caribean, pacific, rivers, multi-racial, historic, artistic, cultural, carnivals, fashion! Just great!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Cartagena de indias!


----------



## ColomboMexicano100% (Jun 2, 2009)

:drool:
Unbeliaveable!
Those pics are really Amazing!
Thanx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartagena: one of my best favourite cities in Colombia; amazing indeed :cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah guys cartagena is a fantastic ciy! full of people from everywhere in the world, architecture contrast. plenty of history and leyends, music colors smells in the the magic caribbean see!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Including those buildings in the old part of Cartagena...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great city and beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

The devil carnival, Rio sucio.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Inaguration sudamerican games 2010, medellin.


----------



## ColomboMexicano100% (Jun 2, 2009)

*3ª PARTE*​Contemplad la Exhuberancia!! MINCA: Capital Ecológica de la Sierra.
​







_
<.."Minca es un paraíso ecológico con el río Minca de aguas cristalinas y su inmensa vegetación verde que guarda debajo de la tierra la riqueza arqueológica de sus antepasados los Tayronas"..>_ to Colombiaexotic.com

*Imagen de la virgen a la entrada del pueblo.*







*Montañas verdes por doquier.*









*Me encantan todas estas casitas, todas son muy coloridas *









*Flojera.com :lol:*









*El Estadio *


















*
Cabañas.*









*Los Arboles se entrelazan en un abrazo verde *









*
Un poco de :wtf:...Prohibido Votar Basuras*









*Los Ranchos de las fincas en medio de la Selva.*









*Y por último una vista hacia la ciudad.*









*Ah y no olviden :lol:*






:hi::wave: Adios​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Colombia is an amazing country! It definitely deserves better, but i'm glad that it's improving every day kay:. Really beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdelrisc (Apr 11, 2010)

vagamundo. said:


> hoy quiero pedir, un poco de colaboracion. a todos los que nos gusta esta pagina y queremos mostrar lo bello de nuestra tierra, esta pagina no es mia, es nuestra. por que todos sentimos el mismo horgullo por nuesto pais y creo que todos queremos mostrar lo bueno de una tierra estigmatizada por lo malo.. solo les propongo ser embajadores de nuestro pais hutilizando este thread....descubir al mundo tanta belleza oculta.. no importa si no ponemos la informacion en ingles ya se traducira.. saludos a todos!!


Vagamundo, no soy colombiano pero me encanta su tierra y tengo muchos amigos colombianos. quizas algun dia me mude para vivir alla. Lo que si le digo es que se necesita hacer un esfuerzo unanime para mostrar al mundo que Colombia no es lo que se piensan la mayoria de la gente aqui afuera. A proposito hay un juego de DVD's que creo que es publicado por Caracol que se titula Mostremos Colombia. creo que el website es www.mostremoscolombia.com. 
Que Dios los bendiga y permita que en vez de echar pa'tras, puedan seguir hacia adelante.
Quien sabe, a lo mejor nos vemos en Bucaramanga (que es la que mas me gusta hasta ahora) algun dia.
Ricardo


----------



## carcas1719 (May 15, 2011)

hermosas, estas ciudades colombianas, y muy desarrolladas, si no existiera tanta corrupción de seguro serian mejor....


----------



## geoman (Dec 27, 2010)

*wow*



Vagamundo. said:


> Inaguration sudamerican games 2010, medellin.


Awesome video!!


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Colombia is an amazing country! It definitely deserves better, but i'm glad that it's improving every day kay:. Really beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


+50 I need to find my wife in Colombia. :cheers:


----------



## PILMAN (Apr 1, 2006)

great pictures, my fiancee is Colombian and I went there in June, very beautiful country.


----------

